
Official World Cup API - thevlade
http://live.mobileapp.fifa.com/api/wc/matches
======
jameshart
(duplicating my comment from the other API thread)

T's and C's on FIFA's site are pretty clear:

    
    
      (i)            FIFA Content
    
      5.1          All FIFA Content, including FIFA feeds, is owned by, or 
         licensed to, FIFA. FIFA Content is provided to You “AS IS” and may
         not be used, reproduced, distributed, transmitted, broadcast, 
         displayed, sold, licensed or otherwise exploited for any other 
         purposes than their access and usage on the FIFA Digital Platforms.
         For that sole and exclusive purpose, FIFA grants to You a limited,
         revocable, non-exclusive license to access and use the FIFA Digital
         Platforms privately for non-commercial purposes, in accordance with
         these Terms.
    

"FIFA Digital Platforms" is defined as the website and their App.

So... doesn't really sound like an "official API" in the sense of being
something you could use to create your own world-cup data-based apps or web
sites...

~~~
wslh
You can quickly display the data using the online JSON editor:
[http://cdn.rawgit.com/jdorn/json-
editor/master/demo.html](http://cdn.rawgit.com/jdorn/json-
editor/master/demo.html)

This is "small data", you can always say that you watched all the matches and
collected the information yourself ;-)

And, depending where you live this license can/cannot be legal.

------
mattkrea
Shocked to see the data type used in column names (I guess these aren't
necessarily direct representations of the columns however) in 2014.

Edit: Or is this more common than I thought?

~~~
georgemcbay
In my experience, these days far less people use Hungarian or Leszynski (more
commonly applied to db column names, though the form seen here isn't following
Leszynski) naming conventions (or variants thereof) than don't.

However, they are still common enough that I'm not too surprised when I see
them, particularly in in-house code as opposed to open source software. It
tends to be the sort of thing encoded in the 'process' of a company at some
point that is difficult to extricate out later on due to legacy code, overall
friction to change, etc.

------
j0k3r
You can also have the blog feed of each event of the matche:
[http://live.mobileapp.fifa.com/api/wc/match/300186492/en/blo...](http://live.mobileapp.fifa.com/api/wc/match/300186492/en/blog)

------
thevlade
With the number of the match, then you can get detailed information
[http://live.mobileapp.fifa.com/api/wc/match/300186492/en](http://live.mobileapp.fifa.com/api/wc/match/300186492/en)

~~~
christop
Yet more data unceremoniously dumped from a database and munged into JSON.

I like the player "PosX" and "PosY" decimal values, presumably used to
position the player on a team formation graphic.

Apparently mobile devices only need one size of image each, rather than
havingn various pixel density buckets. For some reason, the Android image is
twice the size of the iOS image:

"c_IosImage":
"[http://live.cdn.mobileapp.fifa.com/awards/ios/manofthematch....](http://live.cdn.mobileapp.fifa.com/awards/ios/manofthematch.png"),
"c_AndroidImage":
"[http://live.cdn.mobileapp.fifa.com/awards/android/manofthema...](http://live.cdn.mobileapp.fifa.com/awards/android/manofthematch.png")

